# Rubber tire setup for a T2



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Could some one give me a rubber tire carpet set up for a T2. Just something to start off with. Or a printable setup sheet. Thanks.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Hop on Xray's site and look at Jilles Groskamp's setup from the LRP race.

Or the Rubber tire setup in the box works well.

Tim


----------

